# Nissan Sunny Truck Airsuspension an Leaf driveline with Resolve ev



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I like that lift...


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

Beautiful truck. I have a 720 diesel I’ll eventually be leaf swaping. Using openinverter drop in board to get the most out of the inverter.


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Remy: Thanks.

Bratitude: My plan is to go for the original inverter for a start. then it can be approved by authorities.

Do you sell the leaf couplers?


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

niklaskinn said:


> My plan is to go for the original inverter for a start. then it can be approved by authorities.
> 
> Do you sell the leaf couplers?


replacing the mother board inn the original leaf inverter shouldnt effect approval, but the resolve controller is nice at a plug and play.

there’s the newer gen3/4/5 leaf inverters will directly swap onto the em57 motor which is nice as they are 110kw and 160kw.
the can bus messages are (mostly) the same, so they should work with the resolve controller.
nice options for the future if you want more power 😎

yup I have couplers available and soon adapter plates


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Bratitude said:


> replacing the mother board inn the original leaf inverter shouldnt effect approval, but the resolve controller is nice at a plug and play.
> 
> there’s the newer gen3/4/5 leaf inverters will directly swap onto the em57 motor which is nice as they are 110kw and 160kw.
> the can bus messages are (mostly) the same, so they should work with the resolve controller.
> ...


when it is up an running, I need to get more power. 
I never have a car that is standard.
How much do you want for it. 
I have not found out the gearbox I will use. 
a short model Nissan box is perfect for my car


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

niklaskinn said:


> I have not found out the gearbox I will use.
> a short model Nissan box is perfect for my car


Are you planning to mount the motor in front (where the engine was), driving the rear axle via a shaft like the original? Have you considered mounting the motor with the Leaf transaxle at the rear axle, since you're converting to independent suspension anyway?


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

brian_ said:


> Are you planning to mount the motor in front (where the engine was), driving the rear axle via a shaft like the original? Have you considered mounting the motor with the Leaf transaxle at the rear axle, since you're converting to independent suspension anyway?


My plan is to mount the engine were it was an put in a normal gearbox without clutch. 
my rear end is not converted into independent it is just original but with airbag instead of leaf springs.


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

niklaskinn said:


> How much do you want for it.
> I have not found out the gearbox I will use.
> a short model Nissan box is perfect for my car


I’ll pm you about the coupler.

im starting a open database of transmission bolt patterns to make it easier/cheaper/faster for doing conversion. 
Making adapter plates a 2 part assembly;

-motor plate with a NEMA B-face bolt pattern

-transmission plate plate NEMA B-face bolt pattern.

Im getting a batch of adapter plates for the leaf motor made with the NEMA bolt pattern, about 25mm thick. In bulk they become quite cheap.
If your interested in working together on transmission side of the design.


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Thanks for you PM i definitely will bye one of you coupler for my project.
I have not chosen a gearbox yet but wen I’m done I’m will get back to you.


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

I have looked at som different gearbox an maybe found a box that is well known in most places in the world.
The Borg Wagner T5





BorgWarner T-5 transmission - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org




The good thing about this transmission is that the bellhause is to take off an make a direct adapter for the gearbox an then get rid of the bellhuse with the starter an clutch hul.
Wat a you thinking about it.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

brian_ said:


> Have you considered mounting the motor with the Leaf transaxle at the rear axle, since you're converting to independent suspension anyway?





niklaskinn said:


> My plan is to mount the engine were it was an put in a normal gearbox without clutch.
> my rear end is not converted into independent it is just original but with airbag instead of leaf springs.


That works, but I'm confused what you meant by this:


niklaskinn said:


> I have picked up an old Nissan Sunny Truck in Dubai which I am in the process of renovating with a complete undercarriage from the Nissan silvia S13-S14.


A Silvia S13 or S14 has an independent rear suspension, but apparently you're not using that. What part of the undercarriage from the Silvia are you using?


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

niklaskinn said:


> I have looked at som different gearbox an maybe found a box that is well known in most places in the world.
> The Borg Wagner T5


the t5 is great in that it’s light and universal.

I was just given a old FS5W71-B Nissan transmission, which I pulled the bell housing off so I can easily get it measured in the metrology lab I have access to.

the bolt pattern is(mostly) the same (minus the starter location) across many years of Nissan/Datsun vehicles from my understanding.

Though I do know the SR series is a different bolt pattern

some info on the 71 series transmissionsTech Wiki - 71-Series Transmission : Datsun 1200 Club


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Bratitude said:


> the t5 is great in that it’s light and universal.
> 
> I was just given a old FS5W71-B Nissan transmission, which I pulled the bell housing off so I can easily get it measured in the metrology lab I have access to.
> 
> ...


I have the complete front from a Silvia s13-s14 and my rear end is original Nissan sunny ute. 
same as Datsun 1200 but stronger rear diff. 
I will have the leaf engine in the front an keep my original rear diff as it is ratet to 320nm.

I think the T50 is a good choice in size an I love to keep it in same family Nissan. 
the one box I have found is from a 300zx 1986


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

niklaskinn said:


> I have the complete front from a Silvia s13-s14 and my rear end is original Nissan sunny ute.


Thanks - that makes more sense than "complete Silvia undercarriage".


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

My car is out for dry ice blasting so wen it get back I starting of the new year I will take som pictures of what I have don with my suspension an undercarriage.


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

niklaskinn said:


> I think the T50 is a good choice in size an I love to keep it in same family Nissan.
> the one box I have found is from a 300zx 1986


I’ll do a rough trace of the 71-b transmission I have and post The drawing. If you do the same with yours, we can see if the bolt pattern is the same. If they are the same, then maybe I’ll go ahead and acutely measure it with the CMM machine.


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Bratitude said:


> I’ll do a rough trace of the 71-b transmission I have and post The drawing. If you do the same with yours, we can see if the bolt pattern is the same. If they are the same, then maybe I’ll go ahead and acutely measure it with the CMM machine.


Nice i can make a drawing of the box end I this week. 
then we can se.
I’m still in the early state of my plan to couple engine an gearbox together. 
I think I will cut the gearbox axel in length and cut a key way in it an then couple it to yours leaf couplers with a type like this in the picture


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a rough bolt pattern of the 71b Nissan transmission. Here’s a photo of the assembly. One 5mm plate for the transmission, and the thicker (25mm) one is the universal leaf adapter plate. they bolt together via the 4bolt NEMA B-face bolt pattern.
So far it looks like there’s no colliding bolt holes!

diyelectriccar wont let me attach the .dxf and .iges files of the rough adapter plate, so ill just email them to you


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Bratitude said:


> I have a rough bolt pattern of the 71b Nissan transmission. Here’s a photo of the assembly. One 5mm plate for the transmission, and the thicker (95mm) one is the universal leaf adapter plate. they bolt together via the 4bolt NEMA B-face bolt pattern.
> So far it looks like there’s no colliding bolt holes!
> 
> diyelectriccar wont let me attach the .dxf and .iges files of the rough adapter plate, so ill just email them to you
> ...


Hi. 
oh that luck’s very good. 
I need to go for a model without my bellhouse because I not have the room in my littel car.
My gearbox is the T5 with bolt platen A









I will cut the axel on my gearbox an make it 22,6mm so it will fit in your couplers.

then the space between engine an gearbox is only the length of yours couplers.


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

oh okay i see, did some digging found some dimensions of the t5 A bolt pattern. they seem a bit funny, so i dont think they are correct but:
m


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Bratitude said:


> oh okay i see, did some digging found some dimensions of the t5 A bolt pattern. they seem a bit funny, so i dont think they are correct but:
> m
> 
> View attachment 125727
> View attachment 125728


I can take a look at the transmission in 8 hours then we can see. 
I found this picture an this is the one I got


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

I have look at my transmission an this is the bolt for it


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Now my car is ready to be dry ice blasting so I can began my build with batteries boxes an engine mountings.


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

In the waiting time I’m go to make a complete new wiring for the car as it is so much easier to start from scratch. 
an the dashboard is going to get alcantara.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You should cut splines, not a keyway which will become a point of transmission "axel" failure, not to mention not be balanced at high RPM.


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> You should cut splines, not a keyway which will become a point of transmission "axel" failure, not to mention not be balanced at high RPM.


Hi there.
I’m really not sure what I’m going to do yet.
I don’t have the couplers or the engine yet,
annoying shipping company. 
I’m sure I will get the best help in here wen I got all my parts. Thanks


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Finely I got my battery an engine stack so I can get started with the project.


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

niklaskinn said:


> Finely I got my battery an engine stack so I can get started with the project.
> View attachment 127807
> 
> View attachment 127806


Pdm to! Nice you have everything you need.

and good to see the leaf motor coupler arrived


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Bratitude said:


> Pdm to! Nice you have everything you need.
> 
> and good to see the leaf motor coupler arrived


Yes now I’m going to cut the gear axel short an make the diameter so it is fit inside yours couplers then welding it together. 
I will come back to this works som with pictures so you can se what I meen.
Then it’s time for making the the adapters plate


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Why do boys always have to compare?

Seriously, I'd shorten that tranny's shaft, turn the end to a small OD to go into a pilot hole, and respline it, ideally to match the Leaf, then use @Bratitude's coupler - hopefully has a pilot bushing in his design and it's a slip fit. If not a couple of others here might. Don't weld it.


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> View attachment 127828
> 
> Why do boys always have to compare?
> 
> Seriously, I'd shorten that tranny's shaft, turn the end to a small OD to go into a pilot hole, and respline it, ideally to match the Leaf, then use @Bratitude's coupler - hopefully has a pilot bushing in his design and it's a slip fit. If not a couple of others here might. Don't weld it.


Boys 😂

yes I’m shorten it an make a new flange for bearing end on gearbox. 
I do not know if it is possible to respline the shaft.


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

niklaskinn said:


> Boys 😂
> 
> yes I’m shorten it an make a new flange for bearing end on gearbox.
> I do not know if it is possible to respline the shaft.


shouldn’t be any issues re-splining the input shaft once shortened. A machienst with a mill, and a indexing head should have no problem cutting new splines.


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Bratitude said:


> shouldn’t be any issues re-splining the input shaft once shortened. A machienst with a mill, and a indexing head should have no problem cutting new splines.


maybe it is a better idea to make a key way inside the couplers from you an cut the gearbox axel to the diameter match the couplers an cut a key way in the gearbox axel.


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

like this


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

niklaskinn said:


> View attachment 127831
> 
> like this


potentially, would require a interference fit to get the proper torque distribution. I guess what ever is easiest to machine. If the input shaft of the gearbox has Enough material, then this might be the best.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

You European guys love your keys, lol.

A keyway assumes perfect alignment and fit. A spline does not. 

A key is not good for high torque, nor is friction.

Keys break and are used as fuses. In splined shafts, the shafts snap.


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

remy_martian said:


> You European guys love your keys, lol.
> 
> A keyway assumes perfect alignment and fit. A spline does not.
> 
> ...


for my max torque 320nm I think it is the best option.

the couplers is 22mm insidean my gear axle is 25mm diameter so it is perfect for the axle to go to 22mm an make the key way. 
better then welding 😂


----------



## niklaskinn (Nov 27, 2021)

Just a quick update for my couplers.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Seems pretty scary spinning that at 10,000 rpm...


----------

